# Experiment with naked Portafilter



## mousebush (Oct 7, 2013)

I decided that I would modify a spare portafilter that came with my new Bezzera Unica machine. This video is my first attempt, the results were great.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Fantastic crema.


----------



## Elli Dobson (Nov 25, 2013)

Indeed the crema looks almost unrealistic. Good job!


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

Pimp....

Did you just hack it out with a drill and some filing?


----------



## pedro88 (Nov 26, 2014)

Tasty crema


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You sure that's not Coke and aspirin?! That would have been my guess if I hadn't seen that beautiful pour. Made me want a coffee just watching, though at midnight with a 45min warm up time and bad insomnia, perhaps not. So did you make that PF naked from the one-spouter in the box? Nice job!


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

A beautiful sight


----------



## tocateclas (Nov 29, 2014)

Are you using the Bezzera basket? I'm a Bezzera Unica owner for about three weeks and I have an issue with grind residues in cup. I'm charging 14g in the double basket. If I have a 20-25 seconds flow, I'm getting quite a lot of fines. If I grind coarser, less fines but under extracted coffee... The coffee puck uses to be not as dry as I'd like, which I understand is caused by a too fine grind and not enough coffee (?). My grinder is an Eureka Mignon.

Thanks


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Your problem is not unique to the machine you have. Try 15.5-16g dose and go coarser to maintain desirable flow rate, see how it tastes.

There will always be the odd fine at the bottom of the cup, this is espresso after all : )


----------



## tocateclas (Nov 29, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Your problem is not unique to the machine you have. Try 15.5-16g dose and go coarser to maintain desirable flow rate, see how it tastes.
> 
> There will always be the odd fine at the bottom of the cup, this is espresso after all : )


I tried to charge more than 15 grams and that seems to mess quite a lot the shower. Anyway I'll keep trying overdosing as you say, maybe I'll need to tamp harder.

The odd fine is not a problem for me!

I'm buying a IMS filter because it is supossed to minimize this issue. And because it is fun to try!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

15g isn't over-dosing really. Tamp is irrelevant , the coffee will bloom and swell when immersed in hot water .

Thats why you flush screens in between shots


----------



## tocateclas (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks again, I'll keep trying!

Sometimes I get a cup like this...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow that's a v v dark roast


----------

